# HAF XB Deckel tausch



## Shirozen (4. Mai 2014)

Moin,
ich hab damals die Mesh Version vom HAF XB gekauft und hab erst sehr viel später bemerkt das es auch eine Window Version gibt. Bevor ich mich also dran mache mir selbst so eine Window Version zu bauen möcht ich gern
wissen, ob man die Deckel bei euch irgendwie seperat Nachbestellen kann.

Besten Gruß


----------



## Counted911 (4. Mai 2014)

Hey,

hier habe ich den Deckel auf der offiziellen Seite gefunden:

HAF XB Toppanels - Cooler Master Europe Store

LG Counted911


----------



## Shirozen (4. Mai 2014)

Ah ok danke dir.
Seh ich jetzt erst. Ich kann den nich kaufen


----------



## Cooler Master (5. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Shirozen,
ich frage mal den Shop Manager


----------



## Shirozen (5. Mai 2014)

Würd mich freuen, wenn ihr noch welche habt. Würde soga ein paar Euros mehr zahlen, wenn es Hergestellt werden muss.


----------



## Cooler Master (6. Mai 2014)

Also, wir haben aktuell keine mehr, aber sie werden nachproduziert. Mitte Juni werden diese top panels wieder im Cmstore.eu Shop bestellbar sein. Ich hoffe du überlebst solange ohne so einfach einen Blick auf deine schöne Hardware werfen zu können!


----------



## Shirozen (6. Mai 2014)

Puh das wird schwer, aber ich werde kämpfen und werde nicht aufgeben, das zu überleben


----------



## Shirozen (24. Juni 2014)

Hab nun ein bissle gewartet da Mitte Juni noch nichts bestellt werde konnte und habe nun wieder erneut geschaut und sehe das es immer noch nicht bestellbar ist. Wann kann ich denn nun damit Rechnen den Deckel bestellen zu können?


----------



## Cooler Master (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo Shirozen,
Man kann den top Panel im Shop aktuell scheinbar nicht bestellen, aber "Out of stock" steht da auch nicht. Ich werde mich daher wieder mal erkundigen 

MfG,
Sylvain


----------



## Cooler Master (25. Juni 2014)

Es gab eine Verzögerung. Mitte July sagt die Planung nun. Mehr Infos per PN


----------



## Shirozen (26. Juli 2014)

*wartet*


----------



## Cooler Master (28. Juli 2014)

Sorry Shirozen. Ich werde nochmals nachfragen. Wenn diese noch nicht angekommen sind, habe ich eine andere Idee!
MfG,
Sylvain


----------



## Shirozen (31. Juli 2014)

Na dann wart ich mal auf deine Antwort


----------



## Shirozen (5. August 2014)

Und gibt es schon neue Infos?


----------



## Cooler Master (5. August 2014)

"Heute 00:00"! Was für ein Timing 
Ich habe vom Shop-Manager noch keine Antwort erhalten, frage nun nochmals nach. Wenn das Window-Toppanel mal ankommen sollte, kriegst du es kostenlos zugeschickt, dafür dass du seit Anfang Mai darauf wartest!

MfG,
Sylvain


----------



## Shirozen (14. August 2014)

Das Toppanel ist heute angekommen. Herzlichen Dank dafür . Man wusst gar nicht wie toll mein Innenleben meines Rechners ausschaut ^^

Besten Gruß


----------



## Shirozen (9. September 2014)

Moin,
ich Frage einfach mal direkt hier rein. Kann ich bei dem HAF XB auch ein SFX PSU einbauen? Finde dahingehend irgendwie keine Infos.


----------



## Cooler Master (10. September 2014)

Ne, momentan unterstützt kein einziges Gehäuse von uns dieses Format. Vielleicht gibt es im Handel Adapter brackets ? Weiß jemand hier, ob es das gibt ?

MfG,
Sylvain


----------



## Shirozen (11. September 2014)

Das einzige was ich bisher gefunden habe ist Das Silverstone den Adapter mitliefert. Denke das stellt auch mich zu frieden


----------



## ryev (10. Dezember 2014)

Hallo 

Ich suche auch nach einem windowed Top Panel für das HAF XB EVO und habe es sogar im cmstore eu bestellen können, aber leider wurde diese Bestellung storniert mit der Anmerkung, dass die windowed Top Panels gerade nicht verfügbar, aber im zulauf sind! Das war Anfang November glaube ich..

Wie sieht es denn aktuell aus mit den Fenstern?

Gruß
ryev


----------



## Cooler Master (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich teste mal mit diesem Post die neue Unterschrift mit der Telefonnummer meiner Kollegen im Support, die so etwas natürlich wissen 
--
Sylvain


----------

